# Side-scan sonar pic: ECUA Pipes



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

It was a little rougher than I had hoped today, so the pics turned out bumpy. Here is a pic of the ECUA Pipes at: *30 05.025 *N* 87 11.015* W


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Are these pipes in Pensacola bay?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

18 miles from the pass. SE.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

can you dial up the resolution?...lol... I lost a knife there and haven't been able to find it yet....


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pipes*

Sweet. Thanks for fine tuning the #s.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

I had to dodge a number of fishing boats that day. I hope to get some better pics of this site in the near future.


----------

